# Twiddle Muffs . 9 & 10. K



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Two more muffs for dementia care, using some bits from our Lexiemae. I gave one to a friends gran, she took a few mins to understand what it was for. Since then she has twiddled with it a lot. Thanks for looking.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Bringing comfort ....thnx for your efforts &#128524;


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Those are very interesting and colorful--I'm sure someone will enjoy receiving these. Nice work!


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for doing this. I was not aware of these and now I can make one for my aunt.


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Are all the items to twiddle with on the outside of the mitt? I have read where some go inside and was uncertain of what to do and how these would be washed. Please advise.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

dkeith said:


> Are all the items to twiddle with on the outside of the mitt? I have read where some go inside and was uncertain of what to do and how these would be washed. Please advise.


I usually put about 7 twiddles on the outside and about the same on the inside. They do need to be attached very securely though. I would recommend a hand wash with a good squeeze out before drying flat.(to protect the twiddles )


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Love your Tiddle Muffs. You are doing fantastic work!


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Pretty as well as practical! What else do we knit for? Bless you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wonderful, nicely done Bev :thumbup:


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> I usually put about 7 twiddles on the outside and about the same on the inside. They do need to be attached very securely though. I would recommend a hand wash with a good squeeze out before drying flat.(to protect the twiddles )


Thank you. That clears things up a lot. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice and colorful. I know it will be appreciated.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the colors. I'm sure they will loved and to keep those fingers warm. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous. &#128158;


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

These are beautiful!!! 
I asked my Brother for some FINE fishing line and intend to have a go!!! then found something similar in Poundland UK.............. I will use the line to make SURE the attachments stay attached !!

Thanks for showing all of yours, they have inspired not only me, but many of others on KP, to have a go at making these too.............that is special.

Well done Bev.
Sue x


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

lexiemae said:


> These are beautiful!!!
> I asked my Brother for some FINE fishing line and intend to have a go!!! then found something similar in Poundland UK.............. I will use the line to make SURE the attachments stay attached !!
> 
> Thanks for showing all of yours, they have inspired not only me, but many of others on KP, to have a go at making these too.............that is special.
> ...


Thank you. I'm sure you will enjoy making them. I love your new avatar. :thumbup:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful colors and I know they will be put to good use by the recipient.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

BeverleyBee said:


> Thank you. I'm sure you will enjoy making them. I love your new avatar. :thumbup:


My best friends Grandaughter, Emily, set her heart on a crochet Mermaid she saw on holiday in Cornwall BUT it was £40 and with 2 children it was simply out of reach, price wise, for her Mommy & Daddy.

My friend told me about it & asked I would be able to make one , but as I only knit I adapted this Jean Greehowe(?) pattern.

She thought her Nanna had gone back to Cornwall especially to buy it as a surprise, for her Birthday, and she loves it!! ........... always a bonus  :roll:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I love these muffs, they are so bright and full of "busy work". I wish I had known about them when my Dad was in the nursing home with Dementia, he would have loved one.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a great idea! Well done.


----------



## grannyjune52 (Jan 3, 2013)

I spoke to the recreation director at the nursing home where I work. She had not heard of them. I am making up a couple for them to try out. J


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Those are truly lovely! I love how you used the different twiddles! Whoever came up with this idea in the first place should get a medal of some kind! Ingenious idea, I can't wait to begin knitting some. Funny thing is that before we moved and before I heard about these, I gave away all my odds and ends of lace, ribbon, buttons, etc., all things I could have used for these, go figure. Thanks for posting and Bless you for doing these!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Outstanding job, they look fantastic


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty...


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

arkynana said:


> :sm24:


Thank you. ????????


----------

